# Fall Memory Lane 2021 PHOTOS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## catfish

Ok, Let's see some photos PLEASE! And not just all the Schwinns. Let's see everything. Bikes, Parts, People, Dogs. 

  Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## bicycle larry

YES LETS SEE SOME PHOTOS I USELLY TAKE PHOTOS FOR THE CABE , BUT WILL NOT BE THERE , WITH CANADIAN BORDERS CLOSED , FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## bicycle larry

HERES SOME PHOTOS TO DAY OF GUYS COMEING IN


----------



## jungleterry

great keep them coming ,see you all in the am


----------



## the tinker

I'll be there tomorrow morning. Really going to miss you, Larry.  Why don't you just load up a bunch of old bike parts & dress as an Afghan. They'd let you in. If you don't make it, I'll post photos of all the Monark and Shelby stuff you missed out on!


----------



## ronlon

Weather looks horrible....is everyone still going? Think I might pass on a 2 hour drive for nothing.


----------



## stezell

I've been several times driving over 8 hours with it raining and it was still worth it. If I lived that close I would go just to shoot the breeze no matter the weather.

V/r
Sean


----------



## bicycle larry

THANKS TINKER SOUNDS GOOD . THE RAIN DOES NOT STOP US BIKER BOYS AND GIRLS ,I AM 5 HOURS AWAY AND A LOT ARE A LOT LONGER THEN THAT  TO GET THERE , ALLWAYS A GOOD TIME RAIN OR SNOW


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Yea I have 3 hrs rain or shine it’s worth it


----------



## jungleterry

Oh yea rain doesn't matter  we are going . Makes it A bit messy but still great bikes will be there .


----------



## onecatahula

And so it begins !













Buddy ‘n Cadillac:


----------



## Freqman1

My Dad and I got here about 2pm. A bit soggy but that don’t stop real bike folks! Tomorrow is supposed to be wet but Friday is supposed to be beautiful. V/r Shawn


----------



## TrustRust

I see Jesse is there.. He must have cutoff his Ankle Monitor AGAIN lol 😝


----------



## New Mexico Brant

It’s a wet cold mess in Bowling Green!  Cheers!


----------



## bicycle larry

THANKS FOR THE PICTURES , THERE GREAT


----------



## catfish

Thanks everyone. Please keep the photos coming.


----------



## Maskadeo

Bring rain boots! 


















There’s nothing like eating Costco ceviche in the rain at Memory Lane. Nothing.


----------



## 1817cent

Looking forward to the swap meet in the morning.  Rain is no issue to me as we havent had any at home for 4 months.


----------



## Maskadeo

The Canadian Geese were like fly South? This place is paradise! Geez, we’ll be here all weekend. Don’t ever say I can’t put together a repro crossbar in the dark after multiple beers. Just don’t. The puddles are getting near a foot deep, but oh well. Friday may be nice!


----------



## Oldbikes

*Thanks for the cold, wet and soggy pictures guys!! 
Wish I was there, I'm shivering just thinking 'bout it!!*


----------



## Maskadeo

Truly, the best part is I put this on my Lady’s car before I left for the meet…I’m just waiting to hear when she figures it out.  😂


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Wading through the ponds:


----------



## Maskadeo

Looks like she already noticed it! 😂


----------



## ronlon

As much as I want to be there, this rain is unreal! See you at the spring show!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

People are cold and grumpy except for Pete; having fun in Bowling Ponds!


----------



## 56 Vette

Thanks for the pics! Not able to set up this weekend due to prior commitments, but I'll be there Friday morning to see what deals I can find! Joe


----------



## New Mexico Brant

More people showing up.


----------



## Maskadeo

Still raining! But doing some good trading!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

The rain continues:


----------



## Maskadeo

Brant, I want to see you wearing that belt buckle around Bowling Green!


----------



## Glenn Rhein




----------



## stezell

Maskadeo said:


> Brant, I want to see you wearing that belt buckle around Bowling Green!



Something tells me he wouldn't be the only one wearing the same belt buckle.


----------



## 1817cent

Went to the Pork festival in Eaton last weekend.  I think Oscar Meyer would have been perfect there!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Just too much rain!


----------



## oskisan

Wow, I never expected to see a pair of Zipp's at memory lane...


----------



## Lonestar

oskisan said:


> Wow, I never expected to see a pair of Zipp's at memory lane...
> 
> View attachment 1483522



I'm diggin' that Ti Litespeed...
Hey Buddy!


----------



## Freqman1

Yep cold, rainy, windy-everything you could want in a bike swap and oh yea bikes. Dad and I had a good day looking, visiting with folks and making new friends. Picked up my Chief which made it a great day! V/r Shawn


----------



## biker

What's the story of the Elgin Bluebird in the van? For sale? How much? Looks nice!


----------



## Freqman1

biker said:


> What's the story of the Elgin Bluebird in the van? For sale? How much? Looks nice!



Once owned by Jesse James and was a done deal--not for sale. V/r Shawn


----------



## onecatahula

Sam and Steve and Buddy getting treats . . Nick is the best !!


----------



## RJWess

Don't see these laying around loose to often. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## catfish

Lets see some photos from today PLEASE !!!


----------



## cyclingday

RJWess said:


> Don't see these laying around loose to often. Thanks for the pics.
> 
> View attachment 1483604





catfish said:


> Lets see some photos from today PLEASE !!!



Das for sure!


----------



## catfish

Bump !!!!


----------



## Maskadeo




----------



## Princeton

Only took a couple pics...nice weather, lot of good balloon tire bikes ...check out this cycle-truck!!


----------



## the tinker

All right, Catfish. 
Shawn F. and I missed you. He had a professional looking camera and was taking photos that he said he would post. I had my garage sale piece of crap, so keep that in mind when viewing these photos. Plus I was drunk. I brought the wife with me. . . It rained all day Tuesday. I got there at 9 Wednesday morning, and it rained all day. Very windy and cold. The type of day your pants get soaked. Pretty much sold all the parts I brought on Wednesday, despite the foul weather. Big thanks to Lisa and Jerry for putting on a fine swap.  Today was perfect. I left at 2 pm and trucks were still pulling in piled high with bikes. Here's some photos, enjoy.


----------



## catfish

the tinker said:


> All right, Catfish.
> Shawn F. and I missed you. He had a professional looking camera and was taking photos that he said he would post. I had my garage sale piece of crap, so keep that in mind when viewing these photos. Plus I was drunk. I brought the wife with me. . . It rained all day Tuesday. I got there at 9 Wednesday morning, and it rained all day. Very windy and cold. The type of day your pants get soaked. Pretty much sold all the parts I brought on Wednesday, despite the foul weather. Big thanks to Lisa and Jerry for putting on a fine swap.  Today was perfect. I left at 2 pm and trucks were still pulling in piled high with bikes. Here's some photos, enjoy.



Thanks. I wanted to be there.... Work had other ideas. I will be there for the spring meet. And hopefully it is the same week as the 2022 Ann Arbor (in it's new location).


----------



## the tinker




----------



## the tinker




----------



## the tinker




----------



## the tinker




----------



## the tinker




----------



## the tinker




----------



## Boris

Glad I don't go to this event. I'd never be able to stick to the promise I made to myself about "no more bikes!"


----------



## the tinker




----------



## the tinker

That's all folks! If I missed anybody, I am sorry. Some of the pictures didn't turn out, as I had the camera shutter closed.

This last photo below was by mistake. Different swap, different state.


----------



## onecatahula

Bob’s Granddaughter 




Buddy ‘n Cadillac


----------



## barneyguey

onecatahula said:


> View attachment 1484264
> 
> View attachment 1484266
> 
> View attachment 1484265
> 
> View attachment 1484267
> 
> View attachment 1484270
> 
> View attachment 1484269
> 
> View attachment 1484268
> Bob’s Granddaughter
> 
> View attachment 1484271
> Buddy ‘n Cadillac



Buddy looks like he was having a good time makin' friends. 

I love the Liberty! Beautiful bike!


----------



## Rusty72

May I ask who’s Indian and  what 
is the price on it. I’m interested. Any info
would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## KevinM

A few new vendors showed up on Saturday morning.


----------



## KevinM

Rusty72 said:


> May I ask who’s Indian and  what
> is the price on it. I’m interested. Any info
> would be appreciated. Thanks



Paul Kam


----------



## nick tures

Maskadeo said:


> Bring rain boots! View attachment 1483041
> View attachment 1483042
> 
> View attachment 1483043
> 
> View attachment 1483044
> 
> View attachment 1483045
> 
> There’s nothing like eating Costco ceviche in the rain at Memory Lane. Nothing.



that a stingray with the white painted rim on the front ?


----------



## nick tures

the tinker said:


> View attachment 1484205
> 
> View attachment 1484206
> 
> View attachment 1484207
> 
> View attachment 1484208
> 
> View attachment 1484209
> 
> View attachment 1484210
> 
> View attachment 1484211
> 
> View attachment 1484213
> 
> View attachment 1484215
> 
> View attachment 1484216
> 
> View attachment 1484217



anyone know who this is ?


----------



## alexander55

A few from Thursday and Friday.  (The one non-bike photo is of the little robots that were running around Bowling Green delivering food.  I saw a BUNCH of them.)


----------



## Tuxguy66

Lonestar said:


> I'm diggin' that Ti Litespeed...
> Hey Buddy!



Life is like a box of chocolates...


----------



## WES PINCHOT

the tinker said:


> View attachment 1484118
> 
> View attachment 1484119
> 
> View attachment 1484120
> 
> View attachment 1484126
> 
> View attachment 1484127
> 
> View attachment 1484128
> 
> View attachment 1484130
> 
> View attachment 1484131
> 
> View attachment 1484132
> 
> View attachment 1484134



THANKS FOR ALL THE PICS!


----------



## WES PINCHOT

alexander55 said:


> A few from Thursday and Friday.  (The one non-bike photo is of the little robots that were running around Bowling Green delivering food.  I saw a BUNCH of them.)
> 
> View attachment 1484673
> 
> View attachment 1484674
> 
> View attachment 1484675
> 
> View attachment 1484676
> 
> View attachment 1484677
> 
> View attachment 1484678
> 
> View attachment 1484679
> 
> View attachment 1484680
> 
> View attachment 1484681
> 
> View attachment 1484682
> 
> View attachment 1484683
> 
> View attachment 1484684
> 
> View attachment 1484685
> 
> View attachment 1484686
> 
> View attachment 1484687
> 
> View attachment 1484688
> 
> View attachment 1484689
> 
> View attachment 1484690
> 
> View attachment 1484691
> 
> View attachment 1484692
> 
> View attachment 1484693
> 
> View attachment 1484694
> 
> View attachment 1484695
> 
> View attachment 1484696
> 
> View attachment 1484697



THANKS FOR ALL THE PICS!


----------



## Maskadeo

Damn. There was a Western Rack there? Never saw it. Would have bought it. Bring it in the Spring and email me please!


----------



## Bike Bitten

Wet but Friday was perfect! Thank you Lisa, Tom and Jerry. Yes I said Tom and Jerry!


----------



## Nashman

Wow, great pics, thanks for sharing. Nice the weather cleared up.


----------



## Nashman

the tinker said:


> View attachment 1484244
> 
> View attachment 1484246
> 
> View attachment 1484247
> 
> View attachment 1484249View attachment 1484257
> 
> View attachment 1484256
> 
> View attachment 1484255
> 
> View attachment 1484250
> 
> View attachment 1484251
> 
> View attachment 1484252
> 
> View attachment 1484253
> 
> View attachment 1484254
> 
> That's all folks! If I missed anybody, I am sorry. Some of the pictures didn't turn out, as I had the camera shutter closed.
> 
> This last photo below was by mistake. Different swap, different state.View attachment 1484258



Thanks Tinker, amazing shots, you are da'man!


----------



## ozzie

Great photos, thanks to all.


----------



## BFGforme

Looks like it was a killer swapmeet! Cool peps, great bikes and parts! Nicely done! Hopefully my swapmeet next month will be just as big.... LoL


----------



## slick

Anyone know who owns the girls Colson Imperial, girls Huffman big tank, and the yellow shelby? Contact info and prices please. Thanks


----------



## alexander55

Maskadeo said:


> Damn. There was a Western Rack there? Never saw it. Would have bought it. Bring it in the Spring and email me please!



That one sold.


----------



## catfish

Thanks for all the photos !!! See you all at the 2022 spring meet.


----------



## alexander55

Are the dates for Spring 2022 Meet released yet?


----------



## 100bikes

Hope the spring ML meshes with "Ann Arbor" and its announced May 1 date.


----------



## Freqman1

100bikes said:


> Hope the spring ML meshes with "Ann Arbor" and its announced May 1 date.



Yea that and get Seth Fallon to set the Spring Copake show the weekend before MLC and we would be back on track for a great bicycle week! V/r Shawn


----------



## Whizzerpro

Glenn Rhein said:


> View attachment 1483480View attachment 1483481View attachment 1483484



Do you know what the screws under the speedo are for?


----------



## catfish

Whizzerpro said:


> Do you know what the screws under the speedo are for?



They hole the speedo in place.


----------



## Whizzerpro

catfish said:


> They hole the speedo in place.



Thank you for the information.  That system to keep the roller speedo in place is different than the needle type.  I have seen just the needle type system.


----------



## Whizzerpro

Thank you all for the pictures.  I've never been in one mainland swap meet.  I hope to be in one at least once in my life time.


----------



## Bicycle Museum of America

We didn't take any photos, but we had a great time on Friday! Thanks to everyone that helped thin our collection down a little bit!


----------



## JRE

onecatahula said:


> View attachment 1483599
> Sam and Steve and Buddy getting treats . . Nick is the best !!






slick said:


> Anyone know who owns the girls Colson Imperial, girls Huffman big tank, and the yellow shelby? Contact info and prices please. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1484948
> 
> View attachment 1484949
> 
> View attachment 1484950



That Yellow Shelby is Killer. I've been looking for a Yellow one for a while


----------



## Freqman1

JRE said:


> That Yellow Shelby is Killer. I've been looking for a Yellow one for a while



I believe it sold Friday--yep a killer bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3

the tinker said:


> View attachment 1484218
> 
> View attachment 1484219
> 
> View attachment 1484220
> 
> View attachment 1484221
> 
> View attachment 1484222
> 
> View attachment 1484223
> 
> View attachment 1484224
> 
> View attachment 1484225
> 
> View attachment 1484226
> 
> View attachment 1484230
> 
> View attachment 1484231
> 
> View attachment 1484232
> 
> View attachment 1484233
> 
> View attachment 1484234
> 
> View attachment 1484235
> 
> View attachment 1484236
> 
> View attachment 1484237
> 
> View attachment 1484238
> 
> View attachment 1484239
> 
> View attachment 1484240



That Pu with the Texas tags going to beautiful Mexico, the people really appreciate them down there


----------



## Maskadeo

I donated a bunch of stuff to their pile that I didn’t want to bring home at the end of the swap. If anyone can put that stuff to use they can.


----------



## koolbikes

Here's a few photos of the Bicycle Museum of America delivery. Lots of vintage Tricycles, Ride-ons, some Schwinn Predator BMX's,  early turn of the century pieces, sure was a sight too see. Very fairly priced.


----------



## Maskadeo

I was across from that when it rolled up. Never thought they would stop unloading! I was amazed that they moved I would say 80-85% of the truckload. Some pretty cool pieces, I’ve never seen so many tricycles in one spot.


----------



## Bicycle Museum of America

Maskadeo said:


> I was across from that when it rolled up. Never thought they would stop unloading! I was amazed that they moved I would say 80-85% of the truckload. Some pretty cool pieces, I’ve never seen so many tricycles in one spot.



We hope to never see that many in one spot again! At least not coming out of our truck!


----------

